# Topics > Related topics > Stores >  Smart retail, Nvidia Corporation, Santa Clara, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nvidia Corporation

Home page - nvidia.com/retail

----------


## Airicist

AI-enabled smart retail

Jan 7, 2019




> AI is reinventing retail with faster, more accurate demand forecasting intelligent stores and more efficient operations. Edge computing enables AI in stores, distribution centers, and warehouses.

----------

